# Fischen an der Küste von Australien/Neuseeland



## FlohN (10. August 2011)

Hallo,
wie so üblich in einem Forum hätte ich da eine Frage an die Profis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und zwar befinde ich mich derzeit auf Weltreise und wir werden auch Neuseeland und Australien besuchen. In beiden Ländern haben wir uns einen Camper gemietet und werden die Küsten entlang fahren (Neuseeland überall, Australien east coast) und da dachten wir uns, dass man vielleicht versuchen könnte ab und zu frischen, selbst geangelten Fisch auf den Griller zu werfen. Hierzu meine Frage: welche Angel und welches Zubehör eignet sich für diese Unterfangen am besten (Meine Angelerfahrungen beschränken sich leider derzeit noch auf Forelle und Saibling im Gebirgsbach oder –see).
Natürlich würde ich mich über weitere Tips freuen
Ps.: Möchte jetzt nicht Sportfischen sondern wirklich versuchen etwas auf das Teller zu bekommen
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann
Glg Florian


----------



## MrFloppy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Fischen an der Küste von Australien/Neuseeland*

hi!
schöne ziele habt ihr euch ausgesucht.
kann dir nur was zu oz sagen:
in nsw brauchst du ne lizenz, die bekommst in jedem tackleshop. 
wenns um "grillfisch" geht, würde ich mit prawns an molen und - wo erlaubt - in häfen fischen. 
mit etwas glück fängst du schöne bream, die schmecken sehr gut und sind mit leichtem gerät zu fangen.
wenn du lieber mit fischfetzen oder (lebenden) köderfischen angeln willst, brauchst du stärkeres gerät...

in qld ist das fischen eigtl. überall erlaubt, nur für manche "stocked dams" brauchst ne lizenz. ist aber echt günstig. 

zu vic hab ich keine infos.

du kannst dir vor ort aber auch ein nettes buch kaufen: australian fisheries von gregory's. kostst ca. 25 aud, da steht viel zu technki, tackle und einzelnen fischarten und wo man sie fangen kann (mit landkarten). wirklich ein gutes buch ;-)

tight lines


----------



## FlohN (12. August 2011)

*AW: Fischen an der Küste von Australien/Neuseeland*

Vielen dank erst einmal für die Infos.....kann es schon garnicht mehr erwarten bis es soweit ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



werde dann einmal berichten wie es so läuft und vielleicht kann ich ja da schon mein ersten Erfolg verkünden
lg floh


----------



## Ansgar (11. September 2011)

*AW: Fischen an der Küste von Australien/Neuseeland*

Moin, 

such mal unter meinem Namen bisschen rum - habe hier schon ziemlich viel (im weltweit forum) zu dem Thema gepostet. Auch dazu was man besser nicht machen sollte z.B. bezgl rock fishing.

OZ so gross wie Europa - da gibt es viele unterschiedliche Arten & Angelweisen. Am einfachsten ne leichte Brandungsrute (12ft) und ne kleine Spinne (7feet) und bisschen bait da geht irgendwo immer irgendwie was, bream, flathead, salmon, usw. Im Norden pass auf crocs und Quallen auf. Und sieh Dich vor, dass Du beim Angeln vom Strand nicht in nen Rip kommst.

Cheers
A


----------



## Stippi (28. September 2011)

*AW: Fischen an der Küste von Australien/Neuseeland*

Für Neuseeland: Gerät für Forellen: 25g Spinnrute+ ne 2500er Rolle mit 22er Mono oder besser geflochtene mit nem Meter Fluorcarbon. Als Köder sind Rapalla Countdown in 5cm in Forellendecor top
Ansonsten ist ne starke Fliegenausrüstung auch nicht schlecht. Ich hab mir damals noch nen Shimano Surfcating Set gekauft (100$NZ) mit ner großen Stationärrolle und ner Teleskoprute, gabs auch als Steck was fürn Backpacker unhandlich ist. Dazu noch nen Satz Bleie und Hacken, fertig. Angelstellen findet man überall, Häfen, Molen und Flussmündungen sind immer lohnend. An sich kann man sich in jedem Shop wie z.B. Hunting and Fisching tipps holen und das Gerät kostet auch nicht die welt, teils sogar günstiger wie hier...
tight lines


----------

